# Breeder in Ohio, Cleveland area



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

I lost my boy Bentley on Christmas eve, he was 4 years old and had IBD. I am thinking about getting another Maltese and am looking for a breeder in the Cleveland, Ohio area but am willing to travel a couple hours in any direction. I can't find much information on the internet for Ohio breeders but have found several in PA. Has anyone had any experience with Debbie Palmieri, Josymir's, Chrisman or MellaMaltaMaltese. I found a lot of good information on all of these. I would prefer something closer but after going through Bentley's illness, I just want a healthy dog and am willing to drive a little distance to get one. I realize there are no guarantees but when I got Bentley I did not know anything about puppy mills and did not know that's where he came from and am doing thorough research this time around. Thanks for your input.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (LAL @ Feb 13 2009, 09:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725537


> I lost my boy Bentley on Christmas eve, he was 4 years old and had IBD. I am thinking about getting another Maltese and am looking for a breeder in the Cleveland, Ohio area but am willing to travel a couple hours in any direction. I can't find much information on the internet for Ohio breeders but have found several in PA. Has anyone had any experience with Debbie Palmieri, Josymir's, Chrisman or MellaMaltaMaltese. I found a lot of good information on all of these. I would prefer something closer but after going through Bentley's illness, I just want a healthy dog and am willing to drive a little distance to get one. I realize there are no guarantees but when I got Bentley I did not know anything about puppy mills and did not know that's where he came from and am doing thorough research this time around. Thanks for your input.[/B]


Josymir and Chrisman are top breeders. Josy is very sweet.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I would get a Maltese from Josymir in a heartbeat!


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, there...

I love Josy and I am getting one of her girl either in Spring or Summer. (depends on which one I end up with) She is helping me choosing between her pup and one of her retirees. She is VERY VERY nice. Last time I talked to her...(probably last week...) She still has a boy pup available in the same litter. I believe they will be ready late March. You might want to give her a call to see if the baby boy is still available. 

Good Luck~~~
Tina


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 13 2009, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725547


> I would get a Maltese from Josymir in a heartbeat![/B]



Ditto Me twoooooooo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Josy is soo sweet! :wub: I dont think you can go wrong w/ Josymir. 

I went to *Chrisman Maltese f*or my Mia. Mia is very healthy, and has the sweetest, calm temperament. Couldnt be happier with Chrisman and I love the Chrisman look. He is my top pick. 

:Good luck:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome to SM! Sorry for your lost.
A lot of my relatives are from the Cleveland area, in fact, me and my malt will be traveling up there this summer! 

Now back to the topic, I don't know of any breeders in OH. But you deff. couldn't go wrong with any of those breeders you named. Good luck with your puppy search and don't forget to keep us updated!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i'm in Cleveland and don't know of any breeders in the area... but then, I haven't really looked... i will ask some maltese friends of mine in the area to see where they got their babies from and get back to you 
you will probably see us at some point at Petique on Clifton... our friends own it and we hang out there quite a bit... The Buttercup loves the pugs and, of course, the cookies there 

Good luck in your search, the breeders you mentioned... I'd get a pup from any of them in a second 


ann marie and the "what?!? neighborhood maltese friends?!?!?! hoooooray!" buttercup


----------



## LAL (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all of your helpful responses. Ann Marie, I love Petique on Clifton, Bentley I used to go there quite often. I miss my little buddy terribly.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I just found this breeder today. They look pretty reputable to me but I have never heard of them. I don't think this breeder is in the Cleveland area but it's in Ohio. And their maltese are beautiful!!!! 

http://www.smcmaltese.com/


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Sue is a nice person. She does jewlery too.

Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Tina @ Feb 26 2009, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735103


> Sue is a nice person. She does jewlery too.
> 
> Tina[/B]


I agree. And she does beautiful paintings also.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I know nothing about this breeder, but I looked on the AMA list for Ohio. There is ONE!

Malta Gables, Flora Hopple Bay Village (440) 250-0402


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 26 2009, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734879


> I just found this breeder today. They look pretty reputable to me but I have never heard of them. I don't think this breeder is in the Cleveland area but it's in Ohio. And their maltese are beautiful!!!!
> 
> http://www.smcmaltese.com/[/B]


yup, that's a suburban cleveland area code! and gorgeous dogs :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I really liked Debbie Palmieri. I spoke to her extensively while researching for my pup, but she said she would not have any pups ready to go home until april or may. She has done alot to revive the Villa Malta line. I asked her if I wasn't showing, what was the difference between getting a Malt from her versus another breeder and she said: "Well, you don't have to get one from anyone. But it's the difference between getting to look at a supermodel everyday versus looking at a girl with braces..." Which I thought was just very cute thing to say!  

My top pick is still Bonnie Palmer. She's in Palm Beach, but I think flights there are pretty cheap b/c of the Latin American connections. If you tell her what you want, she will match you with the perfect pup and will even ship. I wanted a sweet lap dog and 'm super happy with mine. He's sweet, calm, sensitive...When my husband and I hold hands, he sticks his paw in between our hands. When I stub my toe on furniture, he comes running to me and licks my legs frantically. I take him in the car, to fashion shows, to interior design showrooms, and he has sat in my lap for 6 hours without moving. Bonnie is the consummate professional and lady and I believe that is why she also breeds for perfect temperaments...Good luck with your search!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 27 2009, 09:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735255


> * "Well, you don't have to get one from anyone. But it's the difference between getting to look at a supermodel everyday versus looking at a girl with braces..."* Which I thought was just very cute thing to say! [/B]


LOL!!! Maybe she is related to my agent b/c I swear I hear that same line from her! Hilarious! :smrofl: 

And yes, I concur- I :heart: Bonnie's Angels as well.


----------

